# Where is my music being used?



## will_m (Jun 27, 2022)

This question comes up alot so I thought it'd be good to try and cover in a video. I take a look at a few methods of finding out where your music is being used both online and in broadcast.


----------



## LinusW (Jun 27, 2022)

A 20% cut of the revenue is a lot in my opinion. I'm trusting my performance-right-organization to hand me the royalties instead.


----------



## will_m (Jun 27, 2022)

LinusW said:


> A 20% cut of the revenue is a lot in my opinion. I'm trusting my performance-right-organization to hand me the royalties instead.


If you're referring to Adrev then its 20% of the revenue generated from just the ads run on the video, so separate from your PRO royalties. Your PRO won't run ads on Youtube videos for you they'd just collect any performance royalties owed from the 'performance'. I still receive the royalties from my PRO. In comparison though the money generated from Adrev is many times that which is collected by my PRO from the same Youtube video (about 20x).


----------



## FrozenIcicle (Jun 28, 2022)

Very good video, im only just starting out and have a couple of tracks purchased from AJ for a broadcast license and my PRO doesnt still hasnt told me ive got revenue yet. Also 100 sales for YT licenses but like you said, I dont want to put an ad there since theyve paid for it


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Jun 28, 2022)

FrozenIcicle said:


> Very good video, im only just starting out and have a couple of tracks purchased from AJ for a broadcast license and my PRO doesnt still hasnt told me ive got revenue yet. Also 100 sales for YT licenses but like you said, I dont want to put an ad there since theyve paid for it


You probably won’t see any revenue from your PRO for quite a while, usually about a year later.


----------



## will_m (Jun 28, 2022)

FrozenIcicle said:


> Very good video, im only just starting out and have a couple of tracks purchased from AJ for a broadcast license and my PRO doesnt still hasnt told me ive got revenue yet. Also 100 sales for YT licenses but like you said, I dont want to put an ad there since theyve paid for it


Glad it was helpful. I do wish that services like Adrev and Identifyy had the type of control that Youtube content ID does, where it will show the detections and then give the option to run an ad, not run an ad or flag the video for copyright.


----------



## NekujaK (Jun 28, 2022)

Thank you for this video - a nice summary of current detection services.

So for tracks I've written for a library or publisher, where they own the copyright but I have 100% writer's and a portion of sync, can I upload those tracks to Adrev and Identifyy? Or would having ads placed on videos be the equivalent of "double dipping" since the video maker persumably already paid to license the music?


----------



## Tim_Wells (Jun 28, 2022)

Thank you for sharing this info!

AdRev talks about prohibited upload, where they mention Samples and Drum Loops are prohibited. Are they talking about used within a context of a song? Or standalone samples and drum loops?


----------



## will_m (Jun 28, 2022)

NekujaK said:


> Thank you for this video - a nice summary of current detection services.
> 
> So for tracks I've written for a library or publisher, where they own the copyright but I have 100% writer's and a portion of sync, can I upload those tracks to Adrev and Identifyy? Or would having ads placed on videos be the equivalent of "double dipping" since the video maker persumably already paid to license the music?


Personally I wouldn't want tracks that I have through a publisher to go on Adrev or Identifyy just in case an advert is added to a video that one of their clients has paid to license. You can whitelist individual videos so no ads are run but I'm not sure how fool-proof that system is.

Something else to consider is that if your tracks are exclusive with that publisher then your contract likely has a clause that *all* revenue is split, so you running a sort of side hustle is going to be a big no no. In my experience most publishers use content ID on Youtube and any videos that use my tracks without a license get ads run on them which I get a split of per our contract.



Tim_Wells said:


> Thank you for sharing this info!
> 
> AdRev talks about prohibited upload, where they mention Samples and Drum Loops are prohibited. Are they talking about used within a contest of a song? Or standalone samples and drum loops?


I believe that refers to standalone samples and loops. A bit like the EULA of most sample libraries allows use within a composition but not just licensing the standalone files. Best to check with Adrev first though.


----------



## Per Boysen (Jun 28, 2022)

Nice video. Thanks  I too am in the process of evaluating Identifyy now, since a year back. But only for the original music that I release to the market (#1). Music that I supply to agencies that are supposed to sell licenses (#2) can not go to Identifyy. Agencies I supply music for licensing, where the agency also doubles as a publisher (#3), can't either go to Indentifyy. These tracks are also reported differently to my PRO to make sure my PRO membership contract doesn't interfere with the agencies publishing fishing  BTW, I heard someone saying that Identifyy was started by the same guy who once kicked off AdRev.


----------

